# D5000 grip and battery ?'s



## jeremycnwy (Feb 9, 2010)

hey,
been shooting with a d5000 for a while, love it. i have recently been lookin into getting a grip for it and some batteries.

first with the batteries, i'm having a hard time finding the el-9a battery. while the el-9 batteries seem a dime a dozen. my question is what is the diference between the two? i know the EL-9a that came with my camera is a 7.2v 1080mAh. could i use the EL-9 bateries which are 7.4v and i think 1800mAh, without damaging my camera?

and for the grip,
what are the good one's avalible? 
any one seen or used this one??
Battery Grip for Nikon D5000 Camera * 2 EN-EL9a B2V - eBay (item 330357272244 end time Mar-01-10 19:57:51 PST)
it's vertical shutter release button works by way of a cable instead of the IR stuff, seems much better.

any input is welcome thanks!


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Feb 9, 2010)

My Vivitar grip for my D5000 will be here today. Ill be sure and report back!

Not sure on the battery deal though, bud. I just ordered another EL9A with it.


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Feb 9, 2010)

Please let me know about this grip as well. Id love some feedback as I too would love to purchase one.


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah no problem! In case you would like to know, I think the grip was around $99 and the extra Nikon brand battery was about $40.


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Feb 9, 2010)

In fact, here is the link to it! If you scroll down a little to the accessories, the battery is listed there.

Vivitar | Deluxe Power Grip for Nikon D5000 | VIV-PG-D5000 | B&H


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, it came in today! Im having to wait a little longer for the extra battery due to a shipping mishap however. Oh well, it works with one also.

My verdict? IT'S AWESOME!! It does everything it's supposed to do perfectly, including auto focus. It fits the hand just right, and the finish is very very similar to the Nikon finish on the camera! Here are a couple of pics of it installed. I highly recommend it! :thumbup: Sorry the pics suck, had to do it with the iPhone.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 9, 2010)

Cute!

What's plugged into the side of it?

I had a Targus one for a D40 I had, kinda nice and adds some heft, not much but a little.


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Feb 9, 2010)

That's what makes the vertical shutter work. It will work as just power without the cord, but it's required for the vertical shutter to work. It doesn't get in the way at all!


----------



## jeremycnwy (Feb 9, 2010)

that look like it fit pretty well, i'll consider it, thanks!

still no answer to the EL-9/EL-9a question.


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Feb 9, 2010)

I would just stick with what you know works and not loose any sleep over it.

B&H has EL9As...

Nikon | EN-EL9a Rechargeable Lithium-Ion Battery | 25377 | B&H


----------



## dwgelle (Mar 12, 2010)

I just got the Vivitar Power Grip and It does not always work. When powering up or when it works on power up and goes to standby and I press the shutter button halfway it puts a error on the screen saying it  This battery cannot be used. Chose battery that is designated for this camera.

Anyone else have this happen to?

Thanks, 
Dan


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Mar 16, 2010)

I just put the grip back on today after having it off for a while, and it's starting to do the same thing you describe. Not sure what the issue is! 

For what I paid, I'm not gonna worry about it. I'll just use it with one battery. I wanted it for the vertical shutter anyhow.


----------



## meso (Mar 16, 2010)

i was looking for   this issue for a long time but finally i got the solution from the post..   thank mate..
http://www.seobizlink.com


----------



## Rosshole (Apr 19, 2010)

I just recieved the LinkDelight grip and two batteries today and so far they work great!


----------



## csy690 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi the different between EN-EL9 and EN-EL9a is the mAh, 9 is 1000mAh and 9a is 1080mAh, the different is very small and you can take a fwe more shots with 9a than 9. Most aftermarket replacement are for EN-EL9, I have 2 aftermarket EN-EL9 and use them in both the D60 and D5000, they work perfectly fine. I also order the aftermarket charger for the EN-EL9, it is a direct plug to the electric outlet, no power cord needed, it is a quick charger faster than the Nikon MH-23 and it also come with a car adapter.

As for the power grip, I think we all know that it only available in aftermarket, I order my unit online, the price is quite reasonable. The one I have do come with the vertical shutter release. However the vertical release does not work exactly like the shutter release on the camera (no half press mode), it is more like a remote control - the Nikon ML-L3. You have to set the camera to remote control to use it and then cancel the remote control to let the camera go back to normal operation. It is a liitle awkward so most of the time I use the camera shutter release instead. The unit also come with 2 battery holder, one for the EN-EL9 (can hold one or two battery) and another one for 6 AA batteries. 

The following is some suggest links to help you do your own research, hope this help -
*Battery Grip for EN-EL9 / EN-EL9A Batteries - Nikon D40 / D40X / D60 / D3000 / D5000
**http://www.amazon.com/Battery-Grip-EN-EL9-EN-EL9A-Batteries/dp/B003VQUAP0/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I2PF0QKJGIO037&colid=3J08VBNL8SBYO


Lithium-Ion Battery + Battery Charger with Car Adapter for Nikon D40 / D40X / D60 / D3000 / D5000
http://www.amazon.com/Lithium-Ion-Battery-Charger-Adapter-Digital/dp/B00249COSG/ref=sr_1_4?s=photo&ie=UTF8&qid=1310664080&sr=1-4*


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 14, 2011)

Thread revived.................... by SPAM.


----------

